# Aqua One Betta Trio Mods and Stocking Options



## BK-201 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mini Bump


----------



## Bobioden (Jan 20, 2016)

Great looking tank. I think it would be a great size without the dividers. How hard do you think they will be to remove?

I have a Spec 3, and love the fact that everything is hidden in the back, and it has a nice black background.


----------



## BK-201 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bobioden said:


> Great looking tank. I think it would be a great size without the dividers. How hard do you think they will be to remove?
> 
> I have a Spec 3, and love the fact that everything is hidden in the back, and it has a nice black background.


There's a YouTube video where a guy had removed the dividers on the 2 section version of this tank, I asked him about it and he said it was super easy to remove them with a blow dryer and a razor blade. The dividers are plastic and since I don't plan on keeping them I'm just gonna break them off without damaging the silicone.


----------



## emburg (Sep 6, 2017)

Did it work? I want to do the same thing with my tank...


----------

